# Alternative to Perla Beds?



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

This is what I currently use in my kennels: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/gro...pc&utm_term=perla_dog_bed&creative=8109228404

Perla beds are plastic and very sturdy, and most of my dogs do well with them. They do chew on the edges, but they hold up fairly well...I normally have to replace them maybe once a year.

EXCEPT for one of my bitches, who destroys one about every 2 weeks :flame:. They are around $25 each including shipping, so its getting to be an expensive chew toy.

All my dogs have chew toys, which are rotated regularly. They all get plenty of outside time, play time, indoor love time, etc.

This ONE ***** has just discovered that its fun to rip them apart :hammer:

I've tried spraying the beds down with several different chew deterrents, to no avail.

I need something similar for her that she can't destroy. Do they make them out of stainless steel? LOL

Anybody have any recommendations for a replacement kennel bed that is more chew-proof?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Does she have to be crated? Will she tear everything apart? I normally throw in a bath towel for the dog(s), which they do not tear up for some reason.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What about a galvanized tub? I think they make some that are oval and short enough for a dog to step into.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Are these outside kennels or inside crates?

I guess I'm mean. When my dogs go through stages of chewing their beds up, they get their beds taken away. Normally, it's just a phase and they grow out of it.

The galvanized tub might be worth a try, it was a good suggestion. 

How about one of those igloos or a plastic doghouse? Might not be so tempting to eat if she can't throw it around. Then again, it would make for an even more expensive chewtoy if it doesn't work.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Those are cool beds... are they waterproof? I ask because my daughter's Collie was spayed too young and not so well (before we got her) and leaks... would this bed contain that? Her dog sleeps on waterproof pads, etc., but a plastic bed with blankets would be great and keep the floor cleaner. 

Sorry I can't help you with the other problem.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

GrannyCarol - they have slats in the bottom to allow air flow so no, they aren't waterproof.

I hadn't thought about a metal wash tub...that might just work!

We converted our attached garage to indoor-only kennels. The dogs have their own separate ac/heating unit in there, and its a really nice set-up for them. 

I used to crate my dogs when they weren't outside/on house rotation but they are MUCH happier having large kennels to run around in and big buckets of water to drink out of  

But the floor is concrete, which is a big drawback in that (even with the heater running) those floors get COLD in the winter. Hence the dog beds to keep them off the concrete and give them something to curl up in.

And wolffeathers, the ***** in question is 2 years old, so I don't think she's going to grow out of this phase anytime soon!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Ah, didn't realize she was 2. LOL

Have you considered the heavy 4'X6' horse stall rubber matts? It would provide her with insulation from the concrete floor, yet still be easy enough to clean. They run about $35 brand new from Tractor Supply and I've seen them used in concrete dog kennels before.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

wolffeathers said:


> Ah, didn't realize she was 2. LOL
> 
> Have you considered the heavy 4'X6' horse stall rubber matts? It would provide her with insulation from the concrete floor, yet still be easy enough to clean. They run about $35 brand new from Tractor Supply and I've seen them used in concrete dog kennels before.


Yeah, terriers are terrors regardless of their age LOL

I like the stall mat idea but I'm afraid the dogs would tear them up and eat them . Mini Bulls have a great affection for eating things that they shouldn't, and I really don't want to put any of them thru zipper surgery :stars:


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

bluemoonluck said:


> Yeah, terriers are terrors regardless of their age LOL
> 
> I like the stall mat idea but I'm afraid the dogs would tear them up and eat them . Mini Bulls have a great affection for eating things that they shouldn't, and I really don't want to put any of them thru zipper surgery :stars:


Ah, our pups... love 'em and hate 'em. LOL! 

They like to keep us challenged, lest we get bored.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

wolffeathers said:


> Ah, our pups... love 'em and hate 'em. LOL!
> 
> They like to keep us challenged, lest we get bored.


That's the truth! 

My handler is a collie/sheltie guy, he has 1 mini bull of his own who is a real laid-back girl. He called me when he had my 2 to let me know that Rowena (who is a REAL fireball) had broken out of the chain link of her kennel and was happily running about inside the security fence around his property, trying to help the other dogs figure out how to do the same so they could all play :teehee:

I told him "that's why we use welded wire kennels here :happy2:"


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

A little off topic, but are those welded wire kennels truly that much better than the chainlink?

I've always liked the way they looked, but $100-200 more for looks is a bit much. I was always worried the dogs would hit them and break the welds, instead of it just recoiling like chainlink.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

wolffeathers said:


> A little off topic, but are those welded wire kennels truly that much better than the chainlink?
> 
> I've always liked the way they looked, but $100-200 more for looks is a bit much. I was always worried the dogs would hit them and break the welds, instead of it just recoiling like chainlink.


Chain link doesn't contain my dogs, so I have to go with welded wire. I like them! They're very sturdy and I haven't had any issues with the dogs breaking the welds (or themselves) with their silly antics.

I prefer the AKC pro kennel series but they are so $$$$$$$!!!!

I have these now: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Uptown-Dog-Kennel-6-H-x-4-W-x-4-L-Dogs/10755932 I don't like them nearly as much as I do the AKC pro series, but they are much more affordable :shrug: And they're holding up just fine.....


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

We've only had concrete, wood, vinyl, and now laminate where we've lived. Nothing cushioned or well insulated. I bought a bolt of 300 weight fleece (the stuff they make the heaviest winter items out of) off the internet like 5 years ago. I cut off large sheets of something like 9' which they go through stages of stretching out, wadding up, etc... depending what level of cushion and warmth they want. Only one has been destroyed and it had a flaw in that section allowing them to rip it easily. Even in the house we don't bother with rugs but throw down one of those chunks of fleece wherever needed. They wash well on any setting with anything else you want an infinite number of times except for a little pilling that isn't really a concern with something you are throwing on the floor or ground.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I think the galvanized tub would be just as cold as the concrete. Does she chew on wood? If not then you could make a box out of wood to use.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Kuranda Dog Beds, we used that at the shelter. Haven't had a dog destroy one yet. Surprisingly


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a Silky Terrier ***** that would fence fight, so we put in some corrugated metal running lengthwise about 2' up the side of the chain link kennel... Then she started hanging by her teeth off of that when she was excited! She made a noticeable tear in the heavy corrugated metal. Just sayin! Gotta love those terriers! 

I'm still interested in the bed for the leaky collie, wondering if lining it with a waterproof pad would keep her from hanging her rear off the pad and getting a damp spot on the floor! She is such a lovely dog, we all adore her, but it would be easier to just wash bedding then to have to shampoo the carpet, if we could help her. (Yes, she does go to a vet and take drugs that help, but sometimes there are still accidents or some leakage.)

Oh, and her room is small, not really space for a roomy crate, as well as Malta sleeps in the living room with the other dog often too. Malta likes beds and would use one easily.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Wood = chew toy LOL They've eaten spindles off my back deck when I wasn't looking, so no wood beds for my guys 

We do put thrift-store towels inside their beds (and they do shred them eventually). 

I've heard good things about the Kuranda Dog Beds, but they're over $100 each :shocked: and I'd really hate to spend that much $$ only to have it shredded to oblivion in a few weeks, YKWIM? 

I know the metal tubs will be cold, but then again I'm thinking that when she climbs into it it will reflect her body heat back and it should warm up, right? Especially with a towel on the bottom of it.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Unfortunately a metal tub will more likely pull heat out of her than reflect it back. The Kuranda beds look like they have a warranty against being chewed up, so it might be worth the money - if you can get it back if your dog DOES chew it up. I was pretty impressed.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I hadn't heard about the Kuranda beds before, so I went to check them out. Wow, I am impressed. 

They have a one year warranty. And are advertised as indestructable, not just chew resistant.

They are more expensive than $25 initially, but figure in $25 every 2 weeks for a year and you're spending $650 a year on dogbeds for just this one ***** alone. Even if she destroys it after the one year warranty, you've saved yourself about $550 for the year! Think of all the dogfood you could buy with that! LOL

They are a bed and a workout. Here's a video of a Pit wearing himself out trying to tear the bed up.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx8FHVMLac4[/ame]


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

They really don't look like much but I am surprised how durable they have been. I have one my dogs will not use in the house. They think its furniture but they will use it in their kennel.....:shrug:


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I just spend $120 buying one Kuranda bed :stars:

Hopefully it will hold up to a terrier's abuse!!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Let us know! Maybe it'll stump her. She just wanted to be special.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Kuranda all the way. I have used these for years and they are chew proof. In like 8 years I only had the canvas on one tear through because I left it outside in the sun and rain too much and placed it in a kennel with a girl who liked to dig and dig into it before lying down. I think too much weather exposure really wore it down and she finished it off.

The sizes are really large and I found that you can buy one size smaller to save $.

I took mine to a local amish canvas shop and had them replace the "canvas". I still have all the extra replacement canvases here unused...because the original ones are still in great shape.

Well worth the $ in my experience...they will save you lots of $ in the long run.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a "Kyra" bed for my Great Dane.......it has survived 2 Weimaraners, a freakishly destructive English Mastiff & several Danes (my own & many fosters) & it's still pretty. It's been put through every doggy torture imaginable, peed on, and even been through the trials (and all the digging & ick) of labor and delivery (abadoned, pregnant rottie). I take the cover off, & toss in the washer as needed & it's like new again.  Plus it's kind on giants joints & is more comfortable than my bed 

Sadly, I found out that the friend who made these won't be doing them for a while due to life/family woes 

The only other dog bed I've found that even comes close to my Kyra bed in terms of durability is the Kuranda. If I ever need a second bed (since I highly doubt my Kyra bed will ever need replacing!) I'll likely purchase a Kuranda. My mom has one for her spastic Rhodesian Ridgeback pup & so far it's held up nicely despite his efforts.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The shelter uses the Kuranda beds. They tried one out, then held a fund raiser to purchase more. Those beds made a huge difference, not only in holding up well, but keeping the dogs off the concrete was much healthier. I think you will like it. I hope your dog likes it.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I also looked and saw that replacement fabric for the bed is about the same cost as one of the Perla beds (around $25 with shipping), so as long as she doesn't destroy the frame at least I'm not out huge $$ if she does destroy the fabric beyond the one year warranty.

If it works well with this *****, I'll probably start replacing the other Perla beds with Kuranda beds as they wear out. They're expensive as all heck, but they look like they're much easier on the joints (and more comfy) than a hard plastic bed with a towel in it.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Curious, what frame did you get? I saw they had metal frames and ones that looked to be a PVC material.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

We use the pvc at the shelter and no dog has destroyed them yet. I was wondering why the one you ordered was so expensive? For your terriers you should have been able to get two at that price!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the all-aluminum frame....not taking chances with the PVC. Jason, you haven't lived until you've seen a Mini Bull decide that something will be destroyed - they are very persistent!!

My dogs are only 25 pounds or so.....looking at the sizes of the beds I decided that size Medium was good for them. I'd rather go a bit big than a bit small, as they like to stretch out LOL!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the all metal one as well with the heavy duty vinyl. We've owned it for four years and I haven't replaced anything yet. I had a dane and she loved that thing. I pull it out in the summer for the shepherd to lay on now. He prefers his kennel in the winter. I'd buy more of them too if I needed. Our shelter uses them as well. They are awesome beds.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

bluemoonluck said:


> I got the all-aluminum frame....not taking chances with the PVC. Jason, you haven't lived until you've seen a Mini Bull decide that something will be destroyed - they are very persistent!!
> 
> My dogs are only 25 pounds or so.....looking at the sizes of the beds I decided that size Medium was good for them. I'd rather go a bit big than a bit small, as they like to stretch out LOL!



The pvc ones have survived everything from pitbulls to st. bernards. I can't imagine an aluminum one being destroyed. I hope your dogs not the first to prove us wrong!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

*** UPDATE ****

Got the bed in the mail this evening.... just put it together. It sure looks really sturdy :shrug:

Going to put it out with "the destructor" tonight and see what's left of it in the morning. I'll let y'all know how it goes!!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

can't wait to hear what happens.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

bluemoonluck said:


> *** UPDATE ****
> 
> Got the bed in the mail this evening.... just put it together. It sure looks really sturdy :shrug:
> 
> Going to put it out with "the destructor" tonight and see what's left of it in the morning. I'll let y'all know how it goes!!


"The destructor" :happy2:

Here's hoping that her Christmas present will stump her!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, as of this morning its still in one piece! She was sleeping on it when I poked my head out to check on everyone this morning.....

Maybe that $120 was worth it after all!!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Can we assume the bed is still in one piece?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

JasoninMN said:


> Can we assume the bed is still in one piece?


LOL

You bumped the thread and I thought "Oh no!, Surely not!"


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, are we down to $40 a day yet?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

As of right now, the bed is still intact!!

I haven't seen her trying to tear it up the last few days, so its possible - just possible - that she's realized that her efforts are futile 

Of course I could also go out there tomorrow morning and find that she figured out how to dismantle it :shrug:. 

BUT so far, so good!!


----------

